# Cohutta WMA



## sarnold78 (Dec 6, 2010)

You guys that hunt Cohutta WMA are some bad dudes. Being from the flat lands of Savannah I was not use to those mountains.  By Saturday it was a little easier to hike in 3 to 4 miles but the weather just didn’t want to cooperate with us. I have to say, I did have a great time and the locals up there are very friendly. Although I didn’t get a chance to see a bear, just the scenery alone was enough to come back next year.


----------



## jmanley17 (Dec 6, 2010)

i dont think there was any bears killed this hunt which suprised me the bad part about cohutta is i live about 3 to 5 miles from the holly creek side i cant kill or even see anything on cohutta and i have check the kill sheet before and seen three guys from indiana each killed them a bear it makes no sense but i plan to change it next year


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a bear come in at 5 yards behind me bfore i saw it yesterday morning!! To bad I already tagged out during bow season.  Then I shot a 3.5 yr old six point. All during the snow. Man it was awesome!


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 6, 2010)

sarnold78 said:


> You guys that hunt Cohutta WMA are some bad dudes. Being from the flat lands of Savannah I was not use to those mountains.  By Saturday it was a little easier to hike in 3 to 4 miles but the weather just didn’t want to cooperate with us. I have to say, I did have a great time and the locals up there are very friendly. Although I didn’t get a chance to see a bear, just the scenery alone was enough to come back next year.




Wait til we get  a little snow..........Cohutta is absolutely amazing.........Glad you had a good time. It definitely ain't no flatland.


----------



## Lake_and_stream (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL thats about the 3rd or 4th time i have heard that this year.


----------



## sarnold78 (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like to see it when it snows....I have a question for you guys. One of the cabins I saw on the WMA had bags of what looked like water hanging all around the windows of the cabin, What was that for?


----------



## stuckbuck (Dec 6, 2010)

This is the six pointer I shot sunday morning. Man was it a beautifull day! it snowed till about 10:30 and didn't get much deeper than in the picture


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Dec 6, 2010)

sarnold78 said:


> I would like to see it when it snows....I have a question for you guys. One of the cabins I saw on the WMA had bags of what looked like water hanging all around the windows of the cabin, What was that for?



Keep the flies away during the warmer seasons...

Here is ya an example:
http://www.ehow.com/about_5531620_do-filled-water-repel-flies.html


----------



## jp94 (Dec 6, 2010)

sarnold78 said:


> You guys that hunt Cohutta WMA are some bad dudes. Being from the flat lands of Savannah I was not use to those mountains.  By Saturday it was a little easier to hike in 3 to 4 miles but the weather just didn’t want to cooperate with us. I have to say, I did have a great time and the locals up there are very friendly. Although I didn’t get a chance to see a bear, just the scenery alone was enough to come back next year.



If you get chance come back during bow season and the early october hunt. That is the best time to see some bears.  I live at the base of the mountain and can't get enough of the place. It is such a different kind of hunt than most WMA's in the state.  

As for the snow. If you are lucky enough to be there like the hunt last December when it was really coming down all I can say is AWESOME!!!

This was my best year ever on cohutta I actually killed 2 3.5year old bucks an 8pt and 9pt.   Been hunting up there and the nf surrounding it since I was a small boy and up until now a spike was my best buck. 

Congrats to stuckbuck on a successfull hunt on a snowy mountain day.


----------

